# Something positive, what are you looking forward to doing for the weekend



## Mpsox (25 Nov 2010)

It's Thursday afternoon, there's been so much doom and gloom this week that I'm trying to be positive and looking forward to what I'll do for the weekend. At the minute, my plan is to go to our local butchers and market on Saturday, buy some really good quality food for the weekend and cook up a storm making something scrummy. On Sunday, I plan to go to the Leinster Club hurling final and warm myself up shouting at a good Championship hurling match.

Personnaly, I think everyone in the country should get out there and do something that's good for them this weekend, so anyone got any other plans? And if you haven't maybe you'll get some suggestions from here.


----------



## thedaras (25 Nov 2010)

Hopefully making some snowmen


----------



## ney001 (25 Nov 2010)

Late Late Toy show tomorrow night 
Off out with the dogs to the beach to enjoy the winter sunshine Saturday, back home in time to light fire and watch the Polar Express.  
Sunday - hang the Christmas lights in preparation for the 1st - get some xmas shopping done! 

I am ALL about Christmas this year! - a welcome distraction as far as I am concerned!


----------



## MandaC (25 Nov 2010)

Going to taste of Christmas in the Convention Centre tomorrow night.   
Getting paid tomorrow.....yippeee so can buy the rest of my Christmas presents.


----------



## RonanC (25 Nov 2010)

Will be celebrtaing my 30th (a little late) tomorrow night with some close friends in town and then going to Top Gear Live on Saturday afternoon and evening, and hopefully catch some of the football on Sunday.


----------



## dmos87 (25 Nov 2010)

working Sat morning, but then off until sunday evening and will be getting my home office sorted in my box room... in anticipation for my NEW JOB  

Got the offer yesterday and accepted (signed and sealed) today!! the relief is enormous, and its working from home which is great. 

Taking my two little ones for a nice long walk - my female is due a litter of pups in 6 weeks so we're focused in on her health and well-being  Lots of walks while we can to ease the labour, nutrition, and of course cuddles


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Nov 2010)

dmos87 said:


> working Sat morning, but then off until sunday evening and will be getting my home office sorted in my box room... in anticipation for my NEW JOB
> 
> Got the offer yesterday and accepted (signed and sealed) today!! the relief is enormous, and its working from home which is great.
> 
> Taking my two little ones for a nice long walk - my female is due a litter of pups in 6 weeks so we're focused in on her health and well-being  Lots of walks while we can to ease the labour, nutrition, and of course cuddles



Congrats - glad to hear you got a job so soon. 

Those pups will probably arrive with Santa


----------



## becky (25 Nov 2010)

Going to Cork on saturday for a look round, friend is treating me for my recent birthday.  Drinks sat night.  Then off to Spain on Wednesday for 3 nights.  Oh and I got an extra €50 in my payslip today (not an increment) so that was nice.


----------



## Westie123 (26 Nov 2010)

dmos87 said:


> working Sat morning, but then off until sunday evening and will be getting my home office sorted in my box room... in anticipation for my NEW JOB
> 
> Got the offer yesterday and accepted (signed and sealed) today!! the relief is enormous, and its working from home which is great.



Congrats dmos87, It is uplifting to see at least one candle of hope being lit in the darkness


----------



## Liamos (26 Nov 2010)

Going to Rathwood Garden Centre in Carlow on the Santa train to see Mr & Mrs Claus. Not just me, but the kids as well!


----------



## Teatime (26 Nov 2010)

Going fishing with a few mates and then a few scoops. Cant wait. Weather looks good (if a little cold and bright).


----------



## huskerdu (26 Nov 2010)

Running a 10K charity fun run for RNLI in Marley Park in Sunday. Despite the fact that it is likely to be 2 degrees and there may be snow on the ground, I am really looking forward to it. I get free antlers and a mince pie afterwards.


----------



## Upstihaggity (26 Nov 2010)

I'm finishing work at 3pm today and will have 2 days off in a row for the first time in about 2 months! Very happy doesn't even begin to cover it!


----------



## xeresod (26 Nov 2010)

thedaras said:


> hopefully making some snowmen


 
+1!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2010)

I was thinking of popping up to Kildare or North Dublin to buy an ice cream.


----------



## Time (26 Nov 2010)

I hope to finalise the rental agreement on my new home far far away from Ireland.


----------



## dmos87 (26 Nov 2010)

Westie123 said:


> Congrats dmos87, It is uplifting to see at least one candle of hope being lit in the darkness


 
Thanks lads! Very excited and nervous for both the new job and the puppies!! Today is my last day in this job, so its all go go go for the next few days. I'm just so thrilled I found something and am not another number in the dole queue.  

Also looking forward to making a few snowballs to mess around with on Sunday


----------



## PaddyW (26 Nov 2010)

Time said:


> I hope to finalise the rental agreement on my new home far far away from Ireland.



Nice one Time, where are you off to?

I'm going to have a quiet weekend, praying to God that there is no ice or snow and that by his good grace he might even send us a freak heat wave.


----------



## Firefly (26 Nov 2010)

A few "preventative" hot whiskeys tonight


----------



## Nedtastic (26 Nov 2010)

My missus is due to have twins any day now .... It has got me through the last few weekends cheery enough.


----------



## dmos87 (26 Nov 2010)

Nedtastic said:


> My missus is due to have twins any day now .... It has got me through the last few weekends cheery enough.


 
Ah lovely  Lets see how cheery you are in about 2 weeks


----------



## JP1234 (27 Nov 2010)

lighting the fire, drinking hot chocolate and watching the dog dance around in the snow.and not watching any news bulletins!


----------



## lou2 (27 Nov 2010)

Yeah something similar here. Going to cook a nice dinner, light the fire, light some candles, have a glass of wine and snuggle up with my little girl and watch Strictly and X-factor. Nothing like a bit of 'reality' TV for escapism!


----------



## huskerdu (27 Nov 2010)

I went to see Despicable Me this afternoon. It was great fun and I forgot all our woes for 90 minutes. Except when the baddie when to the "Bank of Evil" to get a loan to fund his plan to steal the moon and hold it ransom.  The sign above the bank said " BANK OF EVIL, formerly Lehman Brothers".


----------

